# my scared fish



## Bobee (Jan 18, 2012)

i mated my bettas a few days ago. my male is way bigger than my female. when they got into the tank my male betta started to chase my female and bit her. my female looked like to was hurt, but out of no where she start attacking him. she tore him up really baddly. 
today i put her in his tank and she didnt do anything, but he keep avoiding her for a hour or two. i have dicided that they will never breed. i just think it is funny how scared he is of a little fish like her.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Bobee said:


> i mated my bettas a few days ago. my male is way bigger than my female. when they got into the tank my male betta started to chase my female and bit her. my female looked like to was hurt, but out of no where she start attacking him. she tore him up really baddly.
> today i put her in his tank and she didnt do anything, but he keep avoiding her for a hour or two. i have dicided that they will never breed. i just think it is funny how scared he is of a little fish like her.



You probably shouldn't keep them together, without at least rocks or plants or something, to provide some visual barriers, so they don't see each other. You also are going to have to keep the water super clean, because now your fish are very suseptible to disease/illness with sores and injury. If you don't take extra care of them, they will likely die

Gwen


----------



## Bobee (Jan 18, 2012)

i do have all of that. and my water is very clean i test it almost daily but thank you anyway.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Males and females should never be housed together except for breeding purposes only. I don't mean to sound rude here but have you done any research at all on breeding? If you put your male and female together and they spawn, what will you do with the fry? Do you have any idea how to care for them? There is a lot of expense and preparatiuon involved in breeding bettas. You don't want to bring new life into this world only to have them die because they don't have the proper care. Fry cannot eat the same food as adults.


----------

